# FMH/LMDC



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone,which one is better between fmh/lmdc...?
I have listen lmdc is descending and fmh is ascending,what is your opinion?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Everyone,which one is better between fmh/lmdc...?
> I have listen lmdc is descending and fmh is ascending,what is your opinion?


fmh is a better option than lmdc in general . . 

lmdc is famous as a place for donation givers. #laugh #angry


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

And among
frontier,shalamar,fmh...?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> And among
> frontier,shalamar,fmh...?


1. Shalamar

2. Fmh

3. Frontier


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

But shalamar's date is ahead than fmh and if hopefuly i get in at fmh then i don't think so it will be wise to wait for shalamar coz i don't know what will be the merit at shalamar,i may also apply for wah as well,for what criteria shalamar is better just behind it can't be because it may be run by trust?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> But shalamar's date is ahead than fmh and if hopefuly i get in at fmh then i don't think so it will be wise to wait for shalamar coz i don't know what will be the merit at shalamar,i may also apply for wah as well,for what criteria shalamar is better just behind it can't be because it may be run by trust?


Dude look, I'll put it this way.. You go visit FMH first and then go to Shalamar and judge for yourself.. 

I have already explained why shalamar is better than others in another thread.. Read everything carefully again  *Be happy* #grin


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And lite lord, Your last sentence is unclear. If you may elaborate a bit, I might actually be able to answer it..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And hey no college is finalizing it's students before 31st October. They might display the merit lists but fee is to be paid after 31st october and classes everywhere are to start on 21st november, according to UHS rules.. So, there's no rush.. Be wise


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> And hey no college is finalizing it's students before 31st October. They might display the merit lists but fee is to be paid after 31st october and classes everywhere are to start on 21st november, according to UHS rules.. So, there's no rush.. Be wise


thank you very much!
Thats very helpful info!


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

*Commence of Classes*

Hey r u sure that the classes r going to start from 21. I called fmh n asked about the classes then they said that they will inform me. No college is announcing its date of start of classes.. So please tell me if u know the date of starting of classes?


----------



## zain khalid (Nov 1, 2012)

no fatima... classes ,ll start in december ...surely. nt in novmbr...


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread is from 2011, not 2012. Any information in it is outdated. I am going to go ahead and close this thread and a new one can be created to discuss this year's information.


----------

